# lump in my tegu's body



## rasputin101 (May 24, 2011)

I've had my Tegu for a few months now and he's still quite small (10 inches maybe) and literally overnight he's developed a 15mm horizontal lump under his skin on the left hand side of his body (almost looks like an implant you'd use for birth control!).
He does run around like an absolute nutter so I'm worried he's broken his rib or something but he doesn't seem too phased when I prod it.

Just wondering if this is something anyone else has ever come across or whether or not I should be worried

Thanks


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 24, 2011)

Well i would have to ask some question? what are the temps in the tank basking temps? other side of tank temps? humidity? are there and things in the tank he can climb on ? and rocks that can fall on him? Can you post a pic of the lump on him.. this can help to know!


----------



## M4A2E4 (May 24, 2011)

My Tegu got a weird lump sticking out of the side of his body before; behind his ribcage where his bowels would be. I was worried at first, and made a thread here specifically about it (different username). The next day this worrisome lump reincarnated as a gigantic pile of feces in the corner of his cage. From what I gather your Tegu may just be taking a big poop within the near future, but that was just from my limited experience. To avoid a more serious issue, I'd post the info that sarefina requested above


----------



## rasputin101 (May 24, 2011)

The temperature in the tank's 95 degrees in the basking area which is the rough temperature the guy I bought him off told me was best to keep him at. I don't have a thermometer in the cool end but there is a large tray of water to keep the humidity up.
The only thing in the tank other than the big tray of water is a small drinking dish (which might be redundant next to the larger one) and a big hollowed out cork bark. The substrate is fine Orchid and there's nothing that could've fallen on him.

I've attached a photo of the lump but it's hard to keep him still for photos up close because of his need to breath lol. I've done my best though

... and this'n from a shinier angle


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 24, 2011)

rasputin101 said:


> The temperature in the tank's 95 degrees in the basking area which is the rough temperature the guy I bought him off told me was best to keep him at. I don't have a thermometer in the cool end but there is a large tray of water to keep the humidity up.
> The only thing in the tank other than the big tray of water is a small drinking dish (which might be redundant next to the larger one) and a big hollowed out cork bark. The substrate is fine Orchid and there's nothing that could've fallen on him.
> 
> I've attached a photo of the lump but it's hard to keep him still for photos up close because of his need to breath lol. I've done my best though
> ...




I would bump the basking temp up between 105 to 110. You have to really keep an eye out for the temp spikes and lows in the tank it can be very dangerous. as far as the lump on him it kinda does look like a broken rib, but i am no vet! my best bet would to take him to vet and have them do an exray to make sure he is breathing ok.etc


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 24, 2011)

I would take him to a vet I am sure they could help your little guy. That looks like it needs to be looked at. How are you measuring your temps and humidity?


----------



## Tensleep (May 24, 2011)

It does look like a rib to me also. If it is, there is probably nothing to do about it at this time. I have broken one personally. With humans nothing is done but let the body heal, no wraps or anything. I would imagine and may be wrong that a vet can do nothing for a rib either. I would give it some time and see that your tegus behavior is normal before seeing a vet unless financially it is no burden. Your tegu is young and if cared for properly will heal without intervention. If it something serious you will see a change in its appearance (the bump) or you tegu's behavior. Just my opinion. Hope your tegu prospers.


----------



## rasputin101 (May 25, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> I would take him to a vet I am sure they could help your little guy. That looks like it needs to be looked at. How are you measuring your temps and humidity?



Temperature measure with a simple thermometer sitting in the basking area but the humidity I kinda just guage by putting my hand in and feeling. It's a crude method I know but it's worked for every other animal I've kept (spiders, water dragons etc.)

I'll get the temperature up and booked him into the vet today £30 fo peace of mind isn't bad


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 25, 2011)

Get an accurite hygrometer at walmart and I would spend the $25 and get a temp gun they are very useful.


----------



## laurarfl (May 25, 2011)

You can sort of see the spine, too. It may be low body fat covering the bones and the ribs are a bit prominent.


----------



## rasputin101 (May 26, 2011)

ok... back form the vets... it was a microchip that the breeder put in and didn't register it OR tell the guy I bought it off. Useless people. I'll get a hydrometer and a temp gun sounds like fun, my friend uses one.

You've got me worried about the low body fat now, how much do I need to be feeding him? There's stuff everywhere about what to feed him but absolutely nothing about how much to feed him. I'm giving him 3 (5th) locusts every day dusted in calcium and obviously later I'll put him on veggies


----------



## laurarfl (May 26, 2011)

rasputin101 said:


> ok... back form the vets... it was a microchip that the breeder put in and didn't register it OR tell the guy I bought it off. Useless people. I'll get a hydrometer and a temp gun sounds like fun, my friend uses one.
> 
> You've got me worried about the low body fat now, how much do I need to be feeding him? There's stuff everywhere about what to feed him but absolutely nothing about how much to feed him. I'm giving him 3 (5th) locusts every day dusted in calcium and obviously later I'll put him on veggies



It's hard to see with the photos. Does he feel bony around his pelvic girdle? When I feed the young tegus, I let them eat until they are full. You can try offering a higher protein food such as pinky mice or meats dusted with calcium to put on weight, too.

I wanted to add that if he was too skinny, surely the vet would have said something.


----------



## JohnMatthew (May 26, 2011)

As Laura said, feed him as much as he'll eat. Tegus grow so fast when they're small, I've never seen an overweight juvenile tegu. When mine were younger they'd look insanely fat after gorging then the next day they'd almost look underweight..


----------



## laurarfl (May 26, 2011)

Right, they look HUGE, then they poo all they look like they're starving, lol. They act like they are starving, too.


----------



## rasputin101 (May 28, 2011)

ok cool, I'll gorge him up on meat... can anybody recommend what kind? I'vee seen that zoo med do cans of tegu food but I don't fancy the £4.00 a day bill that comes with them

the vet didn;t mention his weight so can't be a problem but I don't like being hungry so I'm sure he won't too.

Plus I got myself the Hygrometer and a infared thermometer so I'm all set up now


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 28, 2011)

_I'm glad everything worked out and it wasn't anything major. He just has his own ID tag,.. did you get the chip number from the Vet to register it in your name? Also here's a great thread to give you an idea of what to feed.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452_


----------



## rasputin101 (May 29, 2011)

Yep, the vet gave me the number and I've sent off for a registraion pack. at least something good came out of his suspected injury!

Thanks for the list too, I'mm bloat him on loads of chum!!


----------



## laurarfl (May 30, 2011)

Good deal! I can hear your accent in your messages!   It's great! Sometimes I feel like I need an interpreter to read texts from my English friends. Your version of English is so lovely and it seems that we Americans just slur through it.


----------



## rasputin101 (Jun 1, 2011)

hehehe, love it. But are you imagining me having a Hugh Grant style english accent or a cockney english? (americans usually assume it's one of the two)


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 1, 2011)

Um, neither. Kind of Hertfordshire-ish. I love Cockney and Manchester, though. My friend from Liverpool texts and I always have to ask her what the heck she's talking about.


----------



## penney47 (May 21, 2012)

rasputin101 said:


> The temperature in the tank's 95 degrees in the basking area which is the rough temperature the guy I bought him off told me was best to keep him at. I don't have a thermometer in the cool end but there is a large tray of water to keep the humidity up.
> The only thing in the tank other than the big tray of water is a small drinking dish (which might be redundant next to the larger one) and a big hollowed out cork bark. The substrate is fine Orchid and there's nothing that could've fallen on him.
> 
> I've attached a photo of the lump but it's hard to keep him still for photos up close because of his need to breath lol. I've done my best though
> ...




Hello there, i bought a Tegu just over a week ago now and have just started to handle him. Ive noticed a small lump similar to the one you've described on your Tegu and was just wondering if you have discovered what it is? At first i thought it may have been a micro chip but the place i got him from didn't say he had been chipped and never gave me any details of the chip. The lump looks very similar to the one in your picture. Any feedback you have will be much appreciated as very worried about it at the moment. 
Thank you for your time.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 21, 2012)

Take it to a vet, they'll know better than anyone over the internet can.


----------



## got10 (May 21, 2012)

rasputin101 said:


> ok cool, I'll gorge him up on meat... can anybody recommend what kind? I'vee seen that zoo med do cans of tegu food but I don't fancy the £4.00 a day bill that comes with them
> 
> the vet didn;t mention his weight so can't be a problem but I don't like being hungry so I'm sure he won't too.
> 
> Plus I got myself the Hygrometer and a infared thermometer so I'm all set up now





Is there a fish market or a live animal market in your vicinity? if so ask them for the entrails and scrap parts of the rabbits , poultry etc at the end of the day . Its a good way to get free or cheap organs and stuff for you Gu's and then if you wish you can grind or blend it with veggies fruit or such. 
I see it as a win win situation because they don't have to pay someone to cart away the scraps and you get a steady supply stream of inexpensive nutritious food for you little Gu.
I get it in five gallon pails and freeze it in gallon bags for my feedings . I just thaw out what i need and give it to my babies( 10 of them) i just have to mix in some veggies at times. the only thing I feel like i need to put in for my own personal preference is crushed chicken and or rabbit bones into the mix. That way I know they are getting the calcium they need.


----------

